# James LaBrie and John Petrucci perform 'Another Day' unplugged...



## distressed_romeo (Jun 16, 2007)

YouTube - Dream Theater - Another Day (acoustic)

Pity this is such shitty quality...it must be ancient judging by Petrucci's look!


----------



## m3ta1head (Jun 16, 2007)

Kickass video. Looks like it was back before Awake was recorded!


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 16, 2007)

Good find!


----------



## Seedawakener (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice vid! I really love this song, even the sunset beach-like saxophone solo.


----------



## leatherface2 (Jun 16, 2007)

i saw a vid of majasty today very funny


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 17, 2007)

leatherface2 said:


> i saw a vid of majasty today very funny



Do you have a link?

Incidentally, after watching this vid a couple of times, I started thinking this arrangement would sound really nice with a female voice. Anyone agree?


----------



## MetalMike (Jun 17, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Do you have a link?
> 
> Incidentally, after watching this vid a couple of times, I started thinking this arrangement would sound really nice with a female voice. Anyone agree?



I completely agree. This is one of those Dream theater songs that I just can't believe wasn't commercially successful. It's just a beautiful song. 

I did a recording of the solo section on my soundclick page if anyone's interested.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 18, 2007)

MetalMike said:


> I completely agree. This is one of those Dream theater songs that I just can't believe wasn't commercially successful. It's just a beautiful song.
> 
> I did a recording of the solo section on my soundclick page if anyone's interested.



I think it was bad timing mainly... Actually, was it ever even released as a proper single?

There are quite a few 'musicians' musicians' I can think of whose music could and should be more popular than it is amongst the general public...Richie Kotzen for instance.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 18, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Do you have a link?



YouTube - Dream Theater/Majesty - A Fortune In Lies

I think he might be referring to this?

Either way, cool video


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jun 18, 2007)

That's awesome! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## MetalMike (Jun 18, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> I think it was bad timing mainly... Actually, was it ever even released as a proper single?
> 
> There are quite a few 'musicians' musicians' I can think of whose music could and should be more popular than it is amongst the general public...Richie Kotzen for instance.



I'm not sure if Another Day was released as a single, but I do know that they have been making radio edits of their more mainstream sounding songs since 6DOIT or possibly even before that. I still have never heard DT on the radio.  I would be surprised if it was never released as a single because that was the time in their career where they may have needed a hit to give them a bit of a boost.

Like I said before, Ritchie Kotzen should be popular among not only musicians, but the casual jazz listeners, and general public. The man can do anything.


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 18, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Do you have a link?
> 
> Incidentally, after watching this vid a couple of times, I started thinking this arrangement would sound really nice with a female voice. Anyone agree?



I strongly agree.


----------

